# Convecção nas regiões tropicais



## Relâmpago (30 Set 2007 às 19:00)

Olá a todos

Encontrei um artigo que pode ser interessante e que faz o estudo dos fenómenos convectivos nas regiões tropicais (extrair o PDF):

http://ams.allenpress.com/perlserv/?request=get-abstract&issn=1520-0493&volume=122&issue=08&page=1837&ct=1


----------

